# UND Spring Break



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I know some of you probably already have a full crew for a UND spring break trip to chase snows, but i am trying to either join up or put a group together for a trip down to either Neb OR SDAK during the UND spring break march 3-7. if anyone is interested pm and i am also willling to chase em will some new people. Thanks

Justin


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

we're leaving this friday and still looking for 1-2 people to go,

let me know if your interested

justin


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I am in GF and I am also leaving this Friday to go to nebraska snow goose hunting. I am going to be there until the 7th. maybe 8th and 9th depending how many birds we have...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm leaving fargo on wednesday the 5th with Glaciallakeslds and staying through sunday. He has school that week so we cant skip the whole week. It would sure be nice to get another guy or two, we're pulling a 16' trailer the whole way so it would be nice to have a couple extra guys to split costs with. Comfy leather crew cab duramax 8)

You should just come with us and give em a little more time go get north :wink:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i'll have to see... i am getting so antsy.... we definitely need to hunt together down there though and get a nice big spread going.. and my lab can get some pointers from yours


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, sounds like fun. You guys bringing an atv with? I'm lookin forward to some of this. Although that was his first fall and he's come a long ways since then.










P.S. can you tell that one got close?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

no were not, but we might be hunting with a guy that has one, otherwise ss aren't too bad to carry out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Weld a hitch on the back of casey's trailer double them up. He should get the same milage with both...... CRAP!! haha Sorry I had to.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

good luck findin snowgeese in SD in a week


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

One more state South. :wink: Not SD


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

jsutund wrote: "i am trying to either join up or put a group together for a trip down to either Neb OR SDAK during the UND spring break march 3-7"

sorry was just tryin to give a little info on the situation, if ur goin to nebraska you prolly will find geese


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Damn the UND spring break is early this year! I thought it used to be towards the end of March?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, UND and NDSU got screwed..


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

There will be huntable number of geese in Southern SD the 2nd weekend in march quote me on that hunted them there 3 years in a row now.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ i think it because of the leap year that its so early, but damn that seems early i remember being in South Padre over st. paddy's while you guys were chasing them in sodak.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Spring Break is so early becasue Easter is so early this year(March 23rd) With such an early easter, spring break got pushed up due to the easter break being in late march


----------

